# BB rib advice (QUICK)



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

Sup all
Need help I smoked 6 racks for a party at 4:00 and the suckers are done after 4 hours at 200!!!!
I have them all together in a pan with some water covered in foil at about 150 right now.....guess that is all I can do to slow them up until the party???


----------



## boozer (Sep 7, 2013)

You put them in water?


----------



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

boozer said:


> You put them in water?



I put about 16 ounces of water in the bottom of the pan and wrapped them tight, they are holding about 150 but I'm running out of fuel sorce and don't want to stoke a new piece of wood


----------



## boozer (Sep 7, 2013)

Just keep them wrapped in foil, wrap them in towels, and put em in a cooler. they will be fine.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

boozer said:


> Just keep them wrapped in foil, wrap them in towels, and put em in a cooler. they will be fine.



I can put in the oven supper low heat as the party is right next door don't have any travel time


----------



## boozer (Sep 7, 2013)

Sure. That will work, as long as your oven can go really low, if they are done, you just want em to stay warm, if they cook any more, they will be mushy.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

boozer said:


> Sure. That will work, as long as your oven can go really low, if they are done, you just want em to stay warm, if they cook any more, they will be mushy.



Thanks...will do!!


----------



## boozer (Sep 7, 2013)

Let us know how they turn out. And don't worry, I'm cookin ribs today too, and there's not much you can do to make em taste worse than mine!


----------



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

boozer said:


> Let us know how they turn out. And don't worry, I'm cookin ribs today too, and there's not much you can do to make em taste worse than mine!



LOL.....that made my day!!!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 7, 2013)

A little too late for this advise but I always cook my ribs early and pull them off just before they are done. I'll fire up my grill and put the ribs on about thirty minutes before serving time to warm them up and add sauce if I'm going to serve sauced ribs.  IMO "leftover" ribs taste better than the ones right off the smoker.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

They were a big hit I over reacted as I have never cooked that many ribs before.
one ..........10....... I guess it does not matter.

I was commended by all at the party......good feeling


----------



## boozer (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice! Glad they turned out! My ribs did okay too, gone before kickoff. Still need to try your pineapple ribs idea.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks again......I was shocked they stayed on point, I pulled them at the perfect time......


sorry only pic was at throw down


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bosko said:


> They were a big hit I over reacted as I have never cooked that many ribs before.
> one ..........10....... I guess it does not matter.
> 
> I was commended by all at the party......good feeling



Congrats on a well received cook, glad everything worked out for you!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2013)

Vermin hit it right square on the head!


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 8, 2013)

I concur with Nick


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 8, 2013)

What Buzz, Nick and Vermin said.



> *BB rib advice (QUICK) *


Nothing good ever comes about combining ribs and quick.  Well, except eating them if there's a crowd hanging around the rib area...


----------



## Bosko (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments........the ribs were of the hook, they still had tooth to the bite but the bones shined like a crack head on pay day......


----------



## boozer (Sep 8, 2013)

You must be a city boy like me, bosko. You're always on about them damn crackheads. Troo story, a crackhead once stole a chicken off of my smoker, and my hedge trimmer too. I caught him in the act, and chased him down the alley, but you know the old cliche, you ain't catchin no crackhead.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 8, 2013)

boozer said:


> You must be a city boy like me, bosko. You're always on about them damn crackheads. Troo story, a crackhead once stole a chicken off of my smoker, and my hedge trimmer too. I caught him in the act, and chased him down the alley, but you know the old cliche, you ain't catchin no crackhead.



I used to was..........Toledo Ohio...........crank/Crackheads abound!!!

I now live on a lake  in Michigan where there are 10 people per 1 mile radius.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang thought the Meth and Mountain Dew Black teeth was a Tennessee thing. Yall should actually see how some of the small towns in Tejas has been similarly infested it aint pleasant. Fine looking bones you got there..by the way. Compliments to the cook is what makes the world go round for cooking types. Fine job!


----------



## boozer (Sep 8, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Dang thought the Meth and Mountain Dew Black teeth was a Tennessee thing!


. It's a problem here too. I am a marijuana user:weedman:and not really into judging people, but meth/crack is an epidemic in this city, they kill people for their car, clothes, shoes, bicycle, and I hate them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmmm...I had a pal who tried that marriedjamama stuff one time. Said it made him want to rape and kill. Reckon he had a bad trip or something?


----------



## boozer (Sep 9, 2013)

Must be he's a weird dude to begin with? Just makes me want to cook and eat, and nap!


----------



## Bosko (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread is now all about crack/pot heads that don't grill because the fact they would rather cook a $20 piece then eat food.
please continue with stories from your local neighborhood addict......


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 10, 2013)

I could tell about my crack headed neighbor. The Ninja Turtles came and busted down his door sent him off for lessons on making license plates.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 10, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I could tell about my crack headed neighbor. The Ninja Turtles came and busted down his door sent him off for lessons on making license plates.



Hope it's a true story as I would be disappointed otherwise......


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 10, 2013)

That story is way too strange to be fiction. The Warden noticed all the cars stopping at his house and not staying long. I thought he just had a lot of friends who did not have much time to visit.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 10, 2013)

Could have been he just had a bad flatulence problem and the tolerance for long visits was  the reason.
I know if you feed me egg salad with a side of watermelon, the dog does not even come home for 3 days....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 10, 2013)

Rut row..this is sounding like the boiled eggs and cabbage deal. What causes a flatulent episode to have the aroma of a wet hound dog?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2013)

Lets get back on the original track here kids!


----------



## Bosko (Sep 11, 2013)

Just ate the last 1/3 rack leftover from Saturday and it was still great!

I think I got it down and have no worries for next time I do a BB throw down.

If it wasn't 96 outside I was going to do split chicken for dinner......


----------



## boozer (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww, 96 ain't that bad!


----------

